# Iceland - found thread from 2008, but any updates or info!? Thanks



## LaurenC (Aug 17, 2016)

Hello Puritan folks!
Its been a few years since Ive logged in (sorry!  ) and I was googling Reformed missions in Iceland and one thing led to another and I bumped into an old thread about Iceland having a need for church plants, outreach and sharing the gospel - and so Id love to find out if anyone knows of a church there? I found one that is Reformed Baptist in Reykjavik, and wanted to go this summer and contacted the pastor, who already had two other intern-types coming so he felt a bit overwhelmed about having a third person there, so anyway, Id like to go farther east or north than Reykjavik since there is something already there, but need to contact him again in case there would be a future opening- 

My circumstances where I live have all sort of come to a dead end and I have a few months off and have a very interesting opportunity and Iceland has been on my heart for a year, becaues a passed through there for 4 days last summer coming home from Budapest.... 

Ok, so any friends of friends who know someone or something about Iceland would be helpful. I asked the PCA Missions and ended up introducing the Reykjavik pastor to them via email because they also didnt have anything in the works either... Its like no one does, and Ive had a sense about going to this place for a while, like , ever since I left Ive wanted to go back and had some very interesting opportunities to share the gospel even in the 4 days I was there... its really incredible and Im not trying to be mystical or something, but I think God has put this place on my heart...!!

Thanks you for ANY info you might have..... Lauren C.


----------



## LaurenC (Aug 17, 2016)

PS- when I said "I bumped into a thread about Iceland from 2008, I meant a thread here - which is unfortunately archived and I cant really respond to it or ask the handful of people who were on the convo - any ideas on how to do that too?


----------



## Edward (Aug 17, 2016)

I take it this is the thread to which you refer? 

http://www.puritanboard.com/archive/index.php/t-33131.html

Pergamum is still quite active here - when he isn't out of contact on the mission field. 

py3ak is also still active. 

I don't recall the others as having posted recently. Looks like 4 years for turmeric, 3 for jawyman and Blueridgebeliver, 6 for josiah, I think longer for VirginiaHuguenot and ADKing.


----------



## py3ak (Aug 17, 2016)

Hi Lauren,

Unfortunately, I am not aware of any church plants or mission works opening up in Iceland since 2008. I know my mom would be thrilled to think of some kind of Gospel witness in Akureyri or Siglufjord. I would be surprised if some digging on the ground wouldn't reveal some small works of various kinds, but I imagine none of them would disagree that Iceland still stands in great need.


----------



## Tom Hart (Aug 17, 2016)

I don't know anyone in Iceland, or much about the current state of Christianity there, but my advice to anyone who will be travelling to Iceland is to read the sagas. These stories are perhaps the best examples of medieval storytelling. They will make you love Iceland and its people, and they will teach you a lot about the country's history.

A good collection is this book, though it hardly scratches the surface of the vast amount of Icelandic saga literature.
https://www.amazon.com/Sagas-Icelan...refinements=p_n_feature_browse-bin:2656022011


----------



## LaurenC (Aug 22, 2016)

sorry to be slow to reply, thanks for your comment- I will go look at the thread you linked, I bet taht is the one bc its the only Iceland topic on here, Id say....


----------



## LaurenC (Aug 22, 2016)

This is fantastic, I have heard about the Sagas but hadnt thought to read them, thanks , and sorry for the slow reply by me


----------



## LaurenC (Aug 22, 2016)

Thank you for your encouraging words, is your mom Icelandic, and could she know someone over there? Im sure you wouldve said if it were so, but Im glad to see your note here  - I need to log on faster and my replies might be slow...


----------



## LaurenC (Aug 22, 2016)

Yes, Edward, that is the correct thread - I dont know how to just LIKE your comments, or make the reply below your own, Im not too good at navigating this site...


----------



## LaurenC (Aug 22, 2016)

Hello to everyone who commented here, wanted to let you know I started a group called "Iceland Outreach, Prayer and Info" in case youd like to join to post ideas you might find, or if you want to see what develops with others' being interested in this area, etc! Thanks and I would love to see what God can do through each of us, as there are more and more connections to find a way to share the Gospel in one of the most remote places in the world ( ID say)  - Lauren C


----------



## py3ak (Aug 22, 2016)

LaurenC said:


> Thank you for your encouraging words, is your mom Icelandic, and could she know someone over there? Im sure you wouldve said if it were so, but Im glad to see your note here  - I need to log on faster and my replies might be slow...



She is not Icelandic, but she does still know a few people; mostly from an older demographic, however.


----------



## yeutter (Aug 22, 2016)

Is their even an orthodox Lutheran witness in Iceland?
I do not find an Icelandic body listed in either the International Lutheran Council [related to Missouri Synod] nor in the list of Confessional Evangelical Lutheran Conference Churches [related to Wisconsin Synod].


----------



## LaurenC (Aug 22, 2016)

Any demographic is great, can you ask her if she knows of any churches (maybe even a home group) on the eastern side, or anywhere in Iceland? thanks, and check out the group I made if youd like to! its called "Iceland Outreach, Prayer and info"


----------



## Edward (Aug 22, 2016)

LaurenC said:


> I dont know how to just LIKE your comments



I thought it was 15 posts, but it may be 20 or 25 before you get the green thumb for 'likes' and other interesting developments. Several PB generations back, it would show who had liked the comment, but an upgrade a few years ago broke that feature while improving other areas. 

As for threading, I recall that you can make selections so the comments are displayed in that fashion, but I found it less clear so I went back to showing oldest to newest. So even if you had done that, I wouldn't have seen it that way, anyway. Excerpting a portion of the thread that you are responding to does help tie the responses to the original comment.


----------



## LaurenC (Aug 22, 2016)

Edward said:


> LaurenC said:
> 
> 
> > I dont know how to just LIKE your comments
> ...



Good point, to quote someone will show who Im responding to... and after 20 to 25 comments there is a like area, oooh, good to know Ill look for it...


----------

